# Lots of Funny "Banned" Commercials - NSFW



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2016)

These aren't too bad, content-wise, but some of the Doritos one are hilarious!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 12, 2016)

Some really funny ones, Philly!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 12, 2016)

I agree, Phil. A couple off the wall but mostly funny.


----------



## jujube (Feb 12, 2016)

I think I'd watch more TV if the commercials were _all_ that funny.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 12, 2016)

You know I am a lifetime cat person...but the one with the dog and the note saying You saw nothing...


----------



## Robert59 (Nov 5, 2019)

This one was banned for sure.
*Banned Dodge Durango Commercial*


----------

